# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  need help with sleep paralysis

## surrealdreams

hello when I'm WILDING i lay still but then i g get back pain and this causes me to move any tips on how to enter sleep paralysis.

----------


## BobbyLance

Hi there my friend,
First of all, do you WBTB first before attempting to WILD? It's a must do since it makes a SP much more easier to achieve. If you don't WBTB and just do a WILD directly, it will surely be a pain on your part my friend. Also, it's okay to move a little when you're WILDing, the important thing here is to be in the most comfortable position you can have. So if you want to scratch your back, scratch it and don't think about it anymore. If your back hurts, slowly shift your body to another position the forget about it. When your back starts aching, the tendency here is, you'll put more attention to it thus losing your attention in WILDing. But if you are able to relieve the aching, then you can easily forget about it and return to WILDing. So move if you want to  :smiley: 

Hope this helps and feel free to reply back

----------


## Arch

Have you tried sleeping on your side, I don't even feel SP when I do.

----------


## EpicMuppet

Ive had two terrible experiences with SP. First one was terrifying. couldn't sleep for a couple of days. Second one just felt like i was floating and falling. i overcome by sleeping on my side. even though i have less lucid dreams when i do.

----------


## surrealdreams

does anyone know any ips on how to enter sleep paraylsis.

----------


## rynkrt3

Read the forums man, theres so much information  :tongue2:

----------


## fOrceez

When do you attempt to enter SP? 
The easiest time that I find to enter SP is during a short WBTB. Just try not to fall asleep straight away. Saying that, don't be too aware either. Maintaining the perfect balance to enter your WILD is a delicate thing. Usually, during this WBTB, i'll get into full SP within 5 minutes. Simply lay down (in any position you're comfortable with) and relax. Try not to have your mind racing 100km/h, but that's one of the great things of trying to get into SP in a WBTB, your mind is still very relaxed. 
Good luck!

----------


## surrealdreams

i am wilding i haven't successfully performed a WILD but I'm trying and what i want to know is where is the best place to WILD bed,hammock,floor any suggestions and any tips to enter sleep paralysis would be nice too.

----------


## Cinder

Bed, and lie down normally.
Meditations won't work much if you haven't WILDed once.

----------


## Arch

Haha hammock might work! Lie down how you normally do, be as comfortable as possible, you probably won't feel SP on your side.

----------


## surrealdreams

I'm a Wilder i lay perfectly still but will i feel my body in SP and how long does it usually take i know i need to count my breaths and should i wear a sleep mask and noise cancelling headphones any reply's are very helpful thank you

----------


## Taffy

Meh, don't make it too complicated. I think counting breaths would just distract me. And the sleep mask and headphones too, unless you're used to having them on. Remember, you're still going to sleep when you WILD. But I've only had one WILD (never have time to  ::|: ) so don't take what I say too seriously.

----------


## Din

First thing you need to do: sleep.

This is difficult, but it isn't just laying still.  Entry into a WILD is not simply remaining still.  Entry into a WILD requires sleep, but with a razor-thin amount of awareness.  Excitement and anticipation ("Am I asleep yet?"), while reasonable (I did this all the time), will not help you to sleep.  You must let yourself nod off, but with enough of an awareness (JUST enough) that you are able to confirm if you are in the dreaming state or not.  Let it happen.

One piece of advice I can give you - do this in the morning immediately after awakening, while you are still groggy and half-awake, half-asleep.  Your body, naturally, craves sleep.  This is the perfect time to practice.  You'll have a much easier time entering the WILD state upon awakening than at night.  (WILDing at night is really, really difficult.  You'll probably want to attempt this more upon awakening than before going to bed.  If you have trouble getting to sleep during daylight, simply set your alarm for early in the morning - while it's still dark out.  You'll be headed back to sleep, anyway.)

Good luck.

----------


## BobbyLance

Hi there my friend,
The amount of time to reach SP actually varies from person to person. Some may reach the SP phase in a matter of seconds while others have to wait for a surprising 30 minutes. I kind of agree with Din's answer, the main thing about WILDing is to sleep, but be mentally conscious throughout the whole process. So you see here that the method needs patience, mastery of the method and a good amount of luck. But don't be downed, have you tried WBTB(wake back to bed) before attempting to WILD? Combining WBTB and WILD makes WILDing much more easier to perform. Hope this helps and good luck in WILDing  :smiley:

----------


## Erii

You don't _need_ to count your breath, focusing on them is good, but not getting too immersed in it, just try to stay aware. And you don't have to wear a sleeping mask or the headphones, just be comfortable!

----------


## surrealdreams

i know this is a basic question but what does the signal feel like when you're mind sends the signal to you're body to make sure it's asleep?

----------


## DeathTopping

It's different for everyone. Your body may feel heavier and or numb, you might feel some vibrating or even Hypnogogic Hallucinations. You might not even be able to move at all. (Commonly referred to as HH) For me personally, my body feels heavier, and I get some vibrating for a little bit.

----------


## surrealdreams

wow thanks

----------


## DeathTopping

No problem. I'm still new to this, but if you have any other questions feel free to ask and I'll answer them as best as I can!  :smiley:

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

In SP, I just felt a wave of like massaging going down your body and weird ass noises in my ear.

----------


## DoctorYikes

Yeah, I get like a buzzing/vibrating sort-of-sound/sort-of-sensation in my brain.

----------


## surrealdreams

i know that most of my post have been about needing help but when I'm attempting a wild i relax flat on my back and don't move after a while of  saying 1 i am dreaming 2 i am dreaming....etc. i start to feel tingly not like a lead blanket is being placed over me just tingly i can still move my muscles if i wanted to. i wait for the signal my body is sending to see if I'm asleep  but it feels like it never comes. any tips

----------


## CasperKid

Are you trying to WILD at the beginning of your night sleep or are you trying after a period of sleep? If you are waiting, how much time do you spend sleeping before you try?

----------


## surrealdreams

i am trying it when I'm napping and when i go to bed to i usually wild at night after 5 hours of seed going to bed at 8 and waking at1 any thing I'm doing wrong

----------


## surrealdreams

how do you turn partial sleep paralysis into full paralysis. I experienced partial paralysis last night so now i want to enter full paralysis. Any ways to enter full paralysis would be nice  :smiley:

----------


## MischiefManaged

How was it partial? You could move some parts of the body?

----------


## surrealdreams

the lower half my legs and feet were paralyzed but the top half my arms and hands we're not i am looking for tips on how to enter full paralysis ::huh2::

----------


## MischiefManaged

Oh I see. I don't know, though, sorry. Never had such thing...

----------


## Arch

Why do you want to get into SP, surely the objective is to get into a WILD, don't concentrate on getting into SP and just let it happen.

----------


## surrealdreams

i don't think those are the answers i'm looking for thanks tho i'm trying to have and obe

----------


## Darkmatters

Moved to Beyond Dreaming. 

It's impossible to have half paralysis like that. In SP your entire body will be paralyzed. I think your legs were just really relaxed or you were imagining it. Sounds like you need to slow down and stop pushing - it's about relaxing and falling asleep - you don't get there by being impatient and trying to force it. 

Keep reading up on techniques - get Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming if you don't already have it, and just stick with it. Keep trying - eventually it'll happen.

----------


## surrealdreams

okay so maybe what i experienced last night wasn't sleep paralysis): i just feel like i will never enter waking sleep paralysis i want it so bad any tips on how to enter Sleep paralysis    ::?:

----------


## Keiju

Meditate. Practise staying aware whilst doing nothing. Strong meditators have been known to enter lucid dreams from their meditations. Just sit there for 5mins, staying aware. This increase in ablity to be aware without sensory input will transfer over into your dreaming skills. They are very related.

----------


## DreamBliss

This is what you do...

First you should be meditating, exercising, getting outside regularly and naturally developing the chemicals in your body you need for sleep like melatonin. If you have not learned to relax, you can not have full paralysis. If you have not learned to be present in the moment, you can't relax. If you don't exercise your body you have no idea how to breathe and be aware of each of its parts. "Zen Body Being" by Peter Ralston will help here.

When you are ready, able to lay back and instantly relax, recalling the feeling of relaxing or a meditative state, then you are ready to begin. Place a pillow under your knees if needed and lay on your back, or use a comfortable recliner. You must be on your back! Starting with your toes, or your feet if you are not quite able to sense each toe, tense first the one on the dominant side of your body then the one on the opposite side. Tense and hold for 10 seconds. SLOWLY RELEASE! Think of your muscles like a bow string, you DO NOT want to snap it! Work your way up your body, lower legs, knees, dominant but cheek then opposite, sides and chest. Now start with your fingers, hands, lower arms, elbows, upper arms and shoulders. Now each side of your face, lower to higher, and finally your scalp. For each member tense, hold for 5-10 seconds, then SLOWLY release.

Breathing should be through the nose, slowly and naturally, If you are a mouth breather like me you may have to leave your mouth partially open but closed in back so you can breathe through your nose. If as your body goes to sleep you notice irregular breathing you have have relaxed too much. Continue the attempt with caution, but next time you don;t need to do the tense/release muscle (PMR) relaxation exercise. You have probably gotten to a point where your body is already really relaxed, and relaxing it more is not safe or necessary.

Melt into your bed, your chair, or wherever you are doing this. Feel all the flesh, muscles and tendons in your body just draping on the bones. Now, starting once again with the feet, every 30 seconds or so twitch. The twitch should be enough to slightly, almost imperceptibly move the body part. Watch a dog as he or she sleeps and is chasing something. these are the movements you are replicating. Don't worry or focus on your body parts. Just twitch, working your way from side to side, staying relaxed, and DO NOT ROLL OVER! DO NOT SCRATCH YOUR NOSE! DO NOT SWALLOW! Pretend your are paralyzed, you are dead. You are fooling your body into believing you are asleep. If you feel an itchy spot try to move it with your mind to another area nearby, and in so doing you will make it go away. Otherwise ignore it.

Eventually something like a warm blanket will start to come over you, and your body parts will feel numb and sort of vibrating. If you wish to project, you need to focus on something outside your body and keep it there. if you are attempting a dream re-entry, you need to focus on a particularly powerful part of the dream. Make your focusing the very last thing you do,m because you should not do that for more than 5 minutes, or you will mentally exhaust yourself.
- DreamBliss

----------


## surrealdreams

wow thanks really what i was looking for :smiley:

----------


## DreamBliss

For further, even more detailed information:
http://www.dreamviews.com/f19/before...0/#post1785376

- DreamBliss

----------


## MissLucy

I first get an itch somewhere completely random (in my lower leg or something) and I know to just not pay any attention to it, so it goes away and my body just feels as if it's tied down. I can feel pressure on all my limbs and my belly. My head starts to spin sometimes, too.

----------


## Effectual

My limbs get heavy and they get tingly, somewhat similar to the feeling of a part of your body going numb but lessened, more gradual.
Seems like, generally speaking, these are the most common and obvious signals of the transition.

----------


## MissLucy

Although I have to say, the last time I experienced it, I was only partially aware and the hallucinations tipped me off. I tried to move my body and suddenly found I couldn't. So for me it was more of a "sudden" paralysation.. (however you spell that, lol)

----------


## Ctharlhie

Most of experience of sleep paralysis is from DEILD so maybe it's less valid from a WILD point of view but I've experienced electro-static sorts of vibration in the brain, oddly I sometimes get 'dial-up' noises in my head, the classic numbness of limbs and pressure on the chest, sliding in my bed. What's odd though is that I often feel 'distanced' from these sensations like there's some sort of buffer on my senses, or it's not really happening.

----------


## surrealdreams

hmm i have not yet entered sleep paralysis but I'm trying, can you enter sleep paralysis when napping

----------


## Ctharlhie

You can but it's difficult unless you're fairly sleep deprived. I find it very difficult to sleep in the day, let alone WILD because I get a lot of sleep each night.

----------


## Snafu

When I am entering sleep paralysis the first thing I notice is like a sharp tug on the back of my head followed by a feeling like the bed is shaking and a noise in my ears like I'm in a tornado (or the sound/sensation can better be described as when you're travelling in a car with the window open a bit so you get that weird oscillating kind of sound).

I find I am much more likely to get sleep paralysis if I am lay on my back, if I have not been getting enough sleep and if I'm stressed.

----------


## NebulaZ

I find with my SP it's as if I'm being held down. My HH are very vivid, often frightening, occurring almost every time I experience SP. Those symptoms, along with the usual pressure, vibrations, and suppression. It's strange, though, that I can see my bedroom very clearly, though I know my eyes are closed, or only half-open. Fun stuff, eh?

----------


## Snafu

> I find with my SP it's as if I'm being held down. My HH are very vivid, often frightening, occurring almost every time I experience SP. Those symptoms, along with the usual pressure, vibrations, and suppression. It's strange, though, that I can see my bedroom very clearly, though I know my eyes are closed, or only half-open. Fun stuff, eh?



You're the same as me. Until only a few days ago I ALWAYS had horrible HH's accompanying my sleep paralysis. It's been that way for me for many years!

Are you able to go from those bad SP experiences into a lucid dream though?

----------


## NebulaZ

Actually, getting into the actual lucid dream is very difficult. For as long as I can remember I have been very aware in my dreams that I am asleep, and it is not reality. But I have more of an 'along for the ride' sensation. I experience SP about once a week, followed by a very vivid dream I often remember clearly.

----------


## surrealdreams

hmm thanks was going o try to can-Wild but you would have to lay in the position  you would want to wake up in to hard just going to wake up at 4 and try to enter sleep paralysis.

----------


## Snafu

Do you experience SP, wake up and then go back to sleep and have your dream? Or do you go straight from SP into your dream?

Until only a few days ago I had always had SP (with bad HHs) which I would wake up from and then I would go back to sleep. The other day though I had SP without any HH (which I've never had before) and then entered what I think was a lucid dream although it could just be a really vivid one like you describe?

I've written about what happened in detail over in the 'Newbie Zone'. I'd be really interested to hear your thoughts on it! Our experiences sound quite similar.

----------


## dreamguy1515

Not sure if i have ever been in SP....maybe partial. I have no HI or Hsounds... it just feels like i become 100x more heavy and like there is lead on top of me :3

----------


## Gerter

Pretty sure I had it only once, my head started spinning and heart rate increased, I started panicking which woke me out of the state.  :Sad:

----------


## surrealdreams

just acquired a voice recorder i'm going to record my sleep breathing I'll post my results later.  :Oh noes:

----------


## NebulaZ

> Do you experience SP, wake up and then go back to sleep and have your dream? Or do you go straight from SP into your dream?
> 
> Until only a few days ago I had always had SP (with bad HHs) which I would wake up from and then I would go back to sleep. The other day though I had SP without any HH (which I've never had before) and then entered what I think was a lucid dream although it could just be a really vivid one like you describe?
> 
> I've written about what happened in detail over in the 'Newbie Zone'. I'd be really interested to hear your thoughts on it! Our experiences sound quite similar.



If I have a vivid SP with HH, I usually have a nightmare. If I hve just intense SP, I lslip right into a dream. But every one of my dreams, at least the ones I remember, have that feeling of 'along for the ride'. 
If you could link me to your writings, I'd love to read. <3

----------


## Gerter

> just acquired a voice recorder i'm going to record my sleep breathing I'll post my results later.



Wouldn't it run out of battery/space overnight?

----------


## Snafu

> If I have a vivid SP with HH, I usually have a nightmare. If I hve just intense SP, I lslip right into a dream. But every one of my dreams, at least the ones I remember, have that feeling of 'along for the ride'. 
> If you could link me to your writings, I'd love to read. <3



Yeah, no problem.

Here you go: w w w.dreamviews.com/f20/i-just-had-share-someone-125334/#post1786578 (it's not allowing me to post links so you'll have to remove the spaces between the w's at the start of the link).

I'd be interested to know if your 'nightmares' are similar to mine with the presence in the room?

----------


## NebulaZ

> Yeah, no problem.
> 
> Here you go: w w w.dreamviews.com/f20/i-just-had-share-someone-125334/#post1786578 (it's not allowing me to post links so you'll have to remove the spaces between the w's at the start of the link).
> 
> I'd be interested to know if your 'nightmares' are similar to mine with the presence in the room?



How about I PM you or something? Seeing as we're straying from the topic. [being a noob I have no idea how strict the mods are about content]...

----------


## MissLucy

> Do you experience SP, wake up and then go back to sleep and have your dream? Or do you go straight from SP into your dream?



I did this, actually. Worked like a charm, transitioned seamlessly into a dream. When I had the False Awakening, I figured there was a good chance I might be dreaming, so I did a reality check and ohhh yes, I was indeed dreaming  ::D:

----------


## Snafu

> I did this, actually. Worked like a charm, transitioned seamlessly into a dream. When I had the False Awakening, I figured there was a good chance I might be dreaming, so I did a reality check and ohhh yes, I was indeed dreaming



A 'false awakening'? Presumably that's where you think you're awake but you're actually dreaming?

Dreams can really feel *that* real?!

----------


## MissLucy

Yup, that's what a false awakening is. You think you've woken up, but you haven't. Ever woke up, got dressed, begun to brush your teeth.. ..and then you REALLY wake up, and you have to do it all over again? That's a false awakening.

And yes, mine are always so realistic I actually mistake them for my day beginning. So, I advise you to do a reality check every time you wake up, just to be sure. That way, when you're having a false awakening, you will do it too and you'll realise you're dreaming. I looked at my hand, and my right hand had 6 toes instead of 5 fingers XD

----------


## surrealdreams

actually the recorder i got can hold up to 500 hours of recording crazy right if you record you're sleep breathing you can enter sleep paralysis more easily.  :poof:

----------


## surrealdreams

it's all explained at lucidology.com :Cheeky:

----------


## Snafu

> Yup, that's what a false awakening is. You think you've woken up, but you haven't. Ever woke up, got dressed, begun to brush your teeth.. ..and then you REALLY wake up, and you have to do it all over again? That's a false awakening.
> 
> And yes, mine are always so realistic I actually mistake them for my day beginning. So, I advise you to do a reality check every time you wake up, just to be sure. That way, when you're having a false awakening, you will do it too and you'll realise you're dreaming. I looked at my hand, and my right hand had 6 toes instead of 5 fingers XD



No way, that's crazy!!  :tongue2: 

So just to clarify, if I go through SP and then find myself awake in bed and feeling a bit deflated that I haven't entered the dream world, there's a chance that I *am* actually already in the dream world but it's that real that I think I'm fully awake?!

Sweet. Thanks for the tip!  :smiley: 

I'll be sure to always do that check thing you described in future

----------


## surrealdreams

hello i was wondering i mistake sp for numbness/tingly feelings this is what i get when trying to wild will the numbness/tingly feeling transform into sp if i lay there after my body feels numb/tingly will i eventually enter sp or do i have to do something to put my body in sp ?  :Eek:

----------


## Rudedudeowns

The numbness is pretty normal, it does not mean you are entering sp at all. Timing for trying wilds is the only way to really induce sp , you have to attempt it after some hours of sleep and interrupting a rem cycle.

----------


## MissLucy

Glad to have helped  :smiley:  

This technique has indicated one false awakening since I began doing the Reality Checks every time I wake up (which is about 1 week, I think?) so.. that's a start  :smiley:

----------


## surrealdreams

okay hears my problem  went to bed around 10:00 woke up at 4:00 A.M turned off my alarm got up for 5 minutes got in my bed lied on my back layed there started to feel numbness but thats all no sp i waited an hour what am i doing wrong   ::damnit::

----------


## Rudedudeowns

This is happening to me, i even interrupt my rem, yet no wild i really need to investigate what im doing wrong.

----------


## Arch

Your probably way too awake, remember usually there should be no focus and the objective should be to get to sleep. Don't worry it takes practice, but just try to let yourself drift off and stay slightly aware of what's going on!

----------


## surrealdreams

would this work wake up go back to bed and clear my mind and when i feel like i'm drifting off to sleep count backwards

----------


## MissLucy

I'm personally not a big fan of counting, but that could be just me.

What I feel works, is if you feel yourself drifiting off, use the FILD (Finger Induced Lucid Dream).

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

Dont aim for sp, aim to fall asleep, whilst remaining aware, you will get there in the end.

----------


## surrealdreams

thanks red up on fild gonna try this tonnight

----------


## TheDreamless

Sorry if this post is a bit late.

The thing is you need to get ready as you wake up.

This means you do not want to do anything to get your heartbeat up and wake your mind. Do things very slowly and calm. 

Also you want to clear your mind with meditation before attempting to get into the hypnagogic imagery.

Remember when your mind is clear and your focus is only on your SUBCONSCIOUS lucidity is a mere obstacle.

----------


## Snafu

> Glad to have helped  
> 
> This technique has indicated one false awakening since I began doing the Reality Checks every time I wake up (which is about 1 week, I think?) so.. that's a start



Fantastic, cheers mate! I'll be sure to try that every time I wake up after a LD in future!

So you have one LD a week at the moment or one episode of SP?

----------


## surrealdreams

is this true it's easier to dild than to wild i've been trying to wild and have had no sucess so would didl work better for me

----------


## ReaLiTy_DReaM

WILD is generally more difficult i think because it involves more self-control and concentration.  Also, with DILD you usually don't get all the physical side effects that you do with WILD, SP can be difficult to manage at first and requires practice to get used to.  It's definitely a cool experience, but usually beginners find it harder than DILD.  It really all depends on the person though.  If you've been trying WILD and it's not working, I would try DILD instead, but don't give up on WILD completely.  Wait till you get a good number of lucid dreams under your belt and come back to it.

----------


## Hukif

Depends on the person, for some WILD is easier. Anyway how long have you been trying for? Hopefully longer than a month, anything below that would be too little. Just don't get stressed and it should work by itself.

----------


## surrealdreams

sorry dild

----------


## gab

You can also look up DEILD - it's a shortened WILD.

----------


## surrealdreams

HOW DO YOU ENTER SLEEP PARALYSIS i can't seem to enter it when i'm trying to WILD  ::?:

----------


## lucidisfree:)

ARE YOU ACTUALLY STAYING STILL ? that would probably help , as you've said nothing at all about your situation i cant really offer any help lol .

Do you swallow when trying it ? do you move at all ?

----------


## Zoth

First of all, don't stress too much about it. Seen many experienced lucid dreamers that report having troubles with WILD. Everyone can have lucid dreams, but not all techniques are the best for everyone  :smiley: 

Now, be a bit more specific. Are you having troubles falling asleep or falling asleep faster than you can focus on your intent?

----------


## surrealdreams

Sorry abut not providing information about my situation okay so on a normal WILD day i go to bed around 10:00 and wake up around 4 am

i actually get up for about 5 minutes then get back in my bed
i lay on my back and relax  once i'm relaxed i try not to move my body but for all of you that get the occasional itch or scratch you know what i mean
but thats all no sp therfore no wild can you help me out here   ::shock::

----------


## Darkmatters

Keep your questions contained in one thread since they're all about the same thing.

----------


## surrealdreams

i appreciat what you did but next time could you not move my thread thanks  :smiley:

----------


## Hidden

10pm-4am is 6 hours, so you should be waking up nicely between sleep cycles.  I haven't heard anyone mention this, but I think it makes a lot of sense: Try waking up at 3:30am instead of 4.  If you wake up at 4, you should be waking up right after your last REM period, whereas if you wake up half an hour earlier you should wake up about at the beginning of REM.  If you're only getting up for 5 minutes, that shouldn't disrupt your sleep cycle too much, so hopefully you should pick up where you left off and be ready to go straight into REM sleep.

Note that I've never really had much success with WILD, so you should probably take my advice with a grain of salt, but I think it's worth a try (I have read a fair amount about WILD and know most of the theory, and I've reached SP many times, I've just only made it to the dream a couple of times).  What happens when you try to WILD?  Do you not feel anything at all?  Do you lie awake for hours, or fall asleep too soon?

----------


## BobbyLance

Make sure to WBTB(wake back to bed) first before WILDing. Also, it's very important that you're in position where you are most comfortable with.The main thing here is to trick your body to sleep while retaining mental consciousness. So try your best to "emulate" a normal sleeping routine so that your body will think "hey, it's bed time again, time for me to sleep" or something like that. Hope this helps  :smiley: 

P.S.
There's another variant of WILD called DEILD, it's much easier and faster than WILD if done correctly.

----------


## surrealdreams

thanks i will try waking up at 3:30 tonight 



> Make sure to WBTB before WILDing



 i will thanks i've been doing the finget through palm and noseplug reality check

----------


## cmind

> thanks i will try waking up at 3:30 tonight  i will thanks i've been doing the finget through palm and noseplug reality check



This isn't your fault, but I hate when self-proclaimed lucid dreaming "experts" confuse people by making them do stuff like this. Reality checks have nothing to do with WILD, they won't help you WILD, and it's questionable if they even help with DILD. The point of WBTB (wake back to bed) in the context of WILDing is to shake off some of the grogginess and give yourself a chance to set your intention. It doesn't matter what you do when you get out of bed, only that you're awake and active. But take note, *WBTB is only necessary if you fall back asleep too easily*. If you're having trouble falling back asleep, WBTB will not help you. If anything, it can hurt your chances. 

My advice for you is to do DEILD instead. It's more suited to people like you (and me) that have trouble getting back to sleep.

EDIT: I know many people will disagree with me about WBTB, but this is common sense. If you find yourself being too awake, it won't help being even more awake.

----------


## TheDreamless

Everyone has given great contributions.

Remember ...
WBTB( Wake Back To Bed )

Be comfortable
Try not to move
Focus

----------


## cmind

> Everyone has given great contributions.
> 
> Remember ...
> WBTB( Wake Back To Bed )
> 
> Be comfortable
> Try not to move
> Focus



...this is kind of bad advice. From the OP, it looks like WBTB won't help as he has trouble getting back to sleep. It's also incorrect to tell him to "not move", as that will prevent him from getting to sleep. And "focus" is also bad advice, as WILD requires passive awareness, not focus.

----------


## Hidden

> ...this is kind of bad advice. From the OP, it looks like WBTB won't help as he has trouble getting back to sleep. It's also incorrect to tell him to "not move", as that will prevent him from getting to sleep. And "focus" is also bad advice, as WILD requires passive awareness, not focus.



As far as I can tell, the OP did not state that he had trouble falling asleep.  In fact, the OP really doesn't give much information at all.  You shouldn't assume that his trouble is not being able to fall asleep.  With the information we have so far (namely that the OP is doing WBTB and isn't reaching SP), it's just as likely that he is falling asleep too quickly (and thus is not conscious for paralysis's onset) as not being able to fall asleep.  I would be a little more careful before stating that other people's advice is not good.  Remember that different techniques work for different people.  It can't hurt to try a variety of things.

For the record, WBTB does not necessarily imply that you actually get out of bed and stay up for awhile.  Some people may choose to stay up for longer so that they'll fall asleep more slowly, but WBTB can also mean waking up for a few seconds (just long enough to remember to WILD) and then immediately going back to sleep without actually getting out of bed.  For WILD, some sort of WBTB is essentially necessary, as you need to be conscious to WILD and it's very hard to reach SP at the beginning of the night.

Practicing reality checks can never hurt.  They're not needed to WILD, but they can be helpful for maintaining lucidity during the dream after WILDing.  Also, if you try to WILD but fall asleep on accident, you may still DILD if you're used to RCing because you fell asleep with the intention of having a lucid dream (a thought which, if you're lucky, will carry over into your dream and cause you to RC).

----------


## Darkmatters

> As far as I can tell, the OP did not state that he had trouble falling asleep.  In fact, the OP really doesn't give much information at all.



See - THIS is the problem with continuously starting new threads about the same subject rather than continuing the conversation in one thread. It makes it impossible for anybody to understand what's already been said on the subject. It's like wiping the slate clean every time, and makes it difficult or impossible for anyone to give helpful advice. And then just saying "look at my other threads" is asking too much of the readers. I'm trying to get the OP to understand this. This is like his 6th thread, all of which should have been part of 1 thread. In fact, I might collect them all together - it would really make things easier to understand.

----------


## Hidden

> See - THIS is the problem with continuously starting new threads about the same subject rather than continuing the conversation in one thread. It makes it impossible for anybody to understand what's already been said on the subject. It's like wiping the slate clean every time, and makes it difficult or impossible for anyone to give helpful advice. And then just saying "look at my other threads" is asking too much of the readers. I'm trying to get the OP to understand this. This is like his 6th thread, all of which should have been part of 1 thread. In fact, I might collect them all together - it would really make things easier to understand.



Er...  yes.  Please do.  Now that I know there's another thread on the same subject I was able to find out that he has trouble falling asleep, but otherwise I never would have known.  That other thread literally restated the question in this one, only with slightly more information.  I'm not about to go hunting around the whole forum trying to figure out what exactly this guy's problem is so that I can try to help, especially when I ask follow-up questions only to find out that the information's in another, essentially identical thread.

----------


## Darkmatters

Ok, I've combined most of them together here now. I was surprised to find there were more like 20 threads, all asking the same thing!!   ::shock:: 

surrealdreams, people have a hard time helping when they can't see what answers have already been given. Please, from now on, keep your sleep paralysis related questions on this thread! It also makes it easier for you to find the answers all in one place rather than scattered all over the board.

----------


## Hidden

Wow, this thread just...  wow.  Exploded.  Thanks Darkmatters, at least it's all in one place now.  I guess I should read through the whole thing...  Or I could just assume the question's been answered until he asks follow-up questions.  I think I'll go with that.

----------


## Darkmatters

What became clear to me is that surrealdreams is obsessed with sleep paralysis and seems to be impatient about it. 

@ surrealdreams - if you've read all the tutorials on it, and read all the answers you've already received in these threads, then I'd say it's mainly a matter of trying the techniques, and trying to achieve the patient, accepting frame of mind that's conducive to lucid dreaming Impatience and angriness will spoil it every time, and somehow from your posting/threadmaking habits I get the impression that you're approaching this angrily and impatiently.

If you're a naturally impatient person then you'd pretty well need to overcome that before you can really expect to make much headway in lucid dreaming. You might want to try some meditation or something to try to achieve a more open and accepting frame of mind.

----------


## surrealdreams

oh okay thanks

----------


## MissLucy

I find that when I feel my body alternating between heavy and light, if I just focus on that feeling more than anything else, I enter SP really easily. Also, I sleep on my side, because on my back I'm scared of hallucinations XD ..not that I won't have them on my side, but it *feels* less scary  :tongue2:  it's all in my head. Just my two-cents worth  :wink2:

----------

